# How to ruin your relationship in five simple steps- Psychology Today



## DownByTheRiver

Seems like there's something in here for everyone.









How to Ruin a Relationship in 5 Easy Steps


Frankensteining a partner, threatening the nuclear option, and more.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## ConanHub

Well, I've lived my entire life in direct opposition to more than two or three of the five points and had a very successful relationship (almost 31 years and almost 27 married) to Mrs. Conan.

The writer forgot to include a good spankin now and then.😉😁


----------



## TexasMom1216

DownByTheRiver said:


> Seems like there's something in here for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Ruin a Relationship in 5 Easy Steps
> 
> 
> Frankensteining a partner, threatening the nuclear option, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.psychologytoday.com


I'm 4 of 5. He knows if he cheats I'm out. He feels the same way, we established that early on. 

I will never understand why some people don't want their spouses to have friends or insist on "approval" of their friends. That seems psycho to me.


----------



## uwe.blab

Ok. That was dumb.


----------



## Numb26

Not putting much stock into this article


----------



## frenchpaddy

I am starting to think we are a 6 th way of how to destroy a marriage 
Some posters come here with a little information and after one post he or she has got 40 people telling them the love of their life never loved them , it starts to get to be like snow ball 

last few days we had a new topic that in the name of it made a statement , in the post was only a one liner badly worded that did not say anything in relationship to the topic and in no time got around 20 responses and got 3 or 4 response from one person, 
May be that poster was a mind reader , or he only likes to see himself respond to a topic or has his own ask to grind and replacing his or her own past on new topic posters


----------



## Laurentium

frenchpaddy said:


> last few days we had a new topic that in the name of it made a statement , in the post was only a one liner badly worded that did not say anything in relationship to the topic and in no time got around 20 responses and got 3 or 4 response from one person,
> May be that poster was a mind reader , or he only likes to see himself respond to a topic or has his own ask to grind and replacing his or her own past on new topic posters


Yeah, very much so. There are many posters who seem to assume that their own experience applies to everyone, and seem determined to hammer their point home.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

I see a lot of people on here with wounded egos who may have imagined that the problem in their marriage was something other than it really was and place all the blame on their spouse and then try to convince everyone else with a marriage problem that that is the same situation.


----------



## TexasMom1216

DownByTheRiver said:


> I see a lot of people on here with wounded egos who may have imagined that the problem in their marriage was something other than it really was and place all the blame on their spouse and then try to convince everyone else with a marriage problem that that is the same situation.


Most of what we see on here is about egos. It is falsely attributed to feelings when really, it's about ego. When you're feeling humiliated, it's natural to lash out, but if those feelings are guiding everything you're doing chances are you're going to make some mistakes.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TexasMom1216 said:


> Most of what we see on here is about egos. It is falsely attributed to feelings when really, it's about ego. When you're feeling humiliated, it's natural to lash out, but if those feelings are guiding everything you're doing chances are you're going to make some mistakes.


Chances are you already did make some mistakes to find yourself in that position. Maybe those mistakes were borne of naivety, youth, or idealism, altruism, or maybe they were borne of entitlement, delusions of grandeur, social anxiety, or religious fervor, or maybe they just believed their mother when she told them that they were the best person who ever walked the earth.


----------



## Blondilocks

DownByTheRiver said:


> I see a lot of people on here with wounded egos who may have imagined that the problem in their marriage was something other than it really was and place all the blame on their spouse and then try to convince everyone else with a marriage problem that that is the same situation.


LOL Damn! Nothing like gaslighting yourself and total strangers. Now, there is a hobby begging to be explored.


----------

